

Ask HN: Can you recommend a source for free pics? - manasnutcase

Hi,
I blog as a hobby and also work on testing some startup ideas very often. I dont want to pay for images for my pages and at the same time, wish I didnt have to use stolen images. Can you guys recommend good sources for photographs and illustrations? I tried Foter.com but their search engine sucks.
======
sullichin
I like morgueFile myself - <http://morguefile.com/>

~~~
manasnutcase
hey Sullichin... morgue file is not free.

------
l4u
<http://sxc.hu/>

~~~
manasnutcase
cool. thanks.

